
Ask HN: What is a good way to monetize a newsletter? - yanis_t
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m running a little JavaScript newsletter (~600 subscribers) and wonder what could be are some ways to monetize it? Without any money flow (even a thin one) it&#x27;s very hard for me to continue supporting it.
======
sharemywin
job ads.

